# my 4 cents worth



## windrivermaiden (Mar 19, 2008)

working out the kinks in a series that will be part of a limited edition book... need thicker gum ...its in the prep room right now getting all soft and pretty. The sun is beautiful this week too. Having a good time...wish you were here! UV printers unite!


----------



## terri (Mar 20, 2008)

I love them, but I'm viewing from work and they look a bit dark on this monitor. 

How did you do this - are you placing the coin on some kind of artist's paper?

Glad the weather is beginning to cooperate with you. :sun:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 20, 2008)

They are macro shots Canon 20D with 60mm lens with 8X macro filter, tripod at 100 iso and wide open 2.8f. 


I put them into a difuser surround on top of opaque white plexy with a difuse light underneath and then added light across the surface of the coin....they are 8x8 inches across each single coin panel so this image is 16 x 16 give or take for borders but shrunk to web size...They are darker than I'd like, my gum was too thin so I didn't get the depth of gum to etch off the way I had intended.

I think I'm actually going to do the pages of the book in VanDyke. The gum oil pages are not binding well the way I want. and I dont have time to make intaglio plates nor do I have a press to print them with. So...Ah, the best ideas derailed by finances and lack of studio space!:er:


----------



## terri (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you for explaining all that - I know I would enjoy watching you work. :thumbup: 

I keep forgetting you are putting together a book, you've mentioned it before - but now I can't recall your purpose. Is this for a portfolio?


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 21, 2008)

It is for a class I'm doing...but I'm nearly always working on an book of some sort or another. :mrgreen:

Bookarts is a narrow spectrum of not very noticed art. Why I have to be ga-ga about strange and un-appreciated art is beyond me. ONE DAY! one day it will be noticed and my great-grands will be making bank IF, they keep up the copywrite! 

My daughter says that  no one can ever put the yellow roses in gum (posted somewhere on this forum) on coffee cups, mouse pads or toilet seat covers! (Van Gogh must be just rolling in his grave over the Stary night toilet seat cover.)


----------

